# Palemoon without  signal of radio and  TV for multimedia online!



## teo (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello!

Palemoon without  signal of radio and  TV for multimedia online, does anyone help me with that?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't think anyone will understand what it is that you want. Can you elaborate?


----------



## teo (Dec 20, 2017)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone will understand what it is that you want. Can you elaborate?



In other words, which plugins should be installed in the system or added to Palemoon so that there is a multimedia signal on the internet?


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 20, 2017)

teo said:


> a multimedia signal on the internet?


What do mean by that?

Audio and video playback in www/palemoon should just work.


----------



## Snurg (Dec 20, 2017)

teo do you mean Flash audio/video streams?
Maybe you need nspluginwrapper to use Flash?


----------



## teo (Dec 20, 2017)

Snurg said:
			
		

> teo do you mean Flash audio/video streams?
> Maybe you need nspluginwrapper to use Flash?



To the audio/video signal on live of radio or TV on internet. Is it necessary to install www/nspluginwrapper? I don't have www/nspluginwrapper installed because I didn't want to mess up the system with linux stuff.


----------



## Snurg (Dec 20, 2017)

teo said:


> To the audio/video signal on live of radio or TV on internet. Is it necessary to install www/nspluginwrapper? I don't have www/nspluginwrapperinstalled because I didn't want to mess up the system with linux stuff.


Live radio/TV often requires Flash. You will see when it says that a plugin is missing.
Flash is an ugly thing. Messy and dangerous.
Hard decision.


----------



## teo (Dec 20, 2017)

Snurg said:
			
		

> Live radio/TV often requires Flash. You will see when it says that a plugin is missing.
> Flash is an ugly thing. Messy and dangerous.
> Hard decision.



That's why I don't want to install www/flashplayer, it also gives errors a dependency of java/icedtea-web which is www/libxul and dirty the system with linux dependencies. Maybe some other idea that doesn't depend on those ports?


----------



## MarcoB (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't use flash for anything for a long time now, also not for watching tv channels. Works fine here on www/firefox-esr. My guess is you need multimedia/ffmpeg build with the right codecs.


----------



## teo (Dec 20, 2017)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> My guess is you need multimedia/ffmpeg build with the right codecs.



By default this multimedia/ffmpeg installed, and the codecs are multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-all.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2017)

Lots of TV live streams will likely require the Widevine DRM. At least that's what the Dutch Ziggo TV streams require. It's the same DRM Netflix uses.


----------

